# Gerbil Breeding?



## GerbilMagic (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum. I'm a mum of three children (aged 7 and 9). I had gerbils when I was little and have now decided to share the joys of owning a pet with my children. 

I'm in two mind whether to just buy three gerbils or allow my children the pleasure of witnessing them having babies (like I did as a child). If the latter I would buy a female and male and then give up the males. Any thoughts/ recommendations? 

The local pet shop said that they wouldn't be allowed to sell gerbils for breeding and that they have a waiting list for breeders so it sounds that I may not be able to pass any gerbils back to them. This would have only been my back up plan regardless as I would prefer to give gerbils straight to loving homes as opposed to a pet shop. How difficult would it be to find a home for gerbils?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GerbilMagic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I'm a mum of three children (aged 7 and 9). I had gerbils when I was little and have now decided to share the joys of owning a pet with my children.
> 
> ...


That wouldn't be fair- for a start what if no females were born?

More importantly it is ethically dubious & irresponsible to breed animals just so children can witness the 'miracle of birth'.

Breeding any animal is a huge responsibility in terms of time & resources & isn't something that should be undertaken casually.

I do understand where you're coming from to a degree, my hamsters had babies when I was a child & it was wonderful, but these are living things, not tools to teach children that can then be disposed of when they've served their purpose- that isn't the sort of life lesson I'd want to teach my children.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

GerbilMagic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I'm a mum of three children (aged 7 and 9). I had gerbils when I was little and have now decided to share the joys of owning a pet with my children.
> 
> ...


First of all, Welcome to the forum 

I would highly discourage you from breeding. Breeding isn't just about putting two gerbils together and hoping for the best.

Just get gerbils as pets, not as a means of teaching your children the miracles of birth.


----------



## Clear Sparkle (Sep 24, 2017)

Not a good idea. 
Show your children a DVD of birthing please don't create new lives you can't keep. Gerbils have 8 pups or more per litter and become pregnant again straight after giving birth giving you 16+ gerbils. 

They go from babies to almost full size in 28days. 

Please dont breed there are so many unwanted pets adopt some baby gerbils instead.


----------

